# طرائف كروية ههههه



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*يتببع ......

:download:
*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: طرائف كروية  هههههههههههههه*




























































*هاااااااا


ايه رأيكم المره دى*





​يتــــــــــــــــبع.....​

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

*يتــــــــــــــــــــبع !!!!!*
*
*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

_*يتبع....*_
​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

_*هـــــــــا أيه رأيكم ؟!!!*_








:download:


من قرائاتى على النت 

​


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا نهار عليك
عسل يا بت
ميرررررررررسى يا قمر ضحكتينى بجد*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2010)

_تحفة بجد كلهم_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا نهار عليك*
> *عسل يا بت*
> ...







:download:

تسلمى يا ست البنات 
ربنا يخليكى يا ارق امورة 

مارى جرجس
​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههه
شكلهم تحفة وتعليقات كلها روعة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

:download:


شكرا دونا نبيل لنقلك الموضوع كطلبى

دايما تعباك معايا 


رغم مشاغلك الكتيرة 
اسرع واحدة بالمنتدى ترد عليا 


مش هقول احممممممممممممم

علشان مش تزعلى 

هههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يلهوى بجد موتونى من الضحك تسلم ايدك ياقمر ​*


----------



## كوك (26 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههه*​
*الله عليك يا واد تستاهل *
*التقيم *
*ده*​
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Fady_1 (26 يناير 2010)

بصراحه حاجه تفطس من الضحك ... ربنا يباركك :warning:


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (26 يناير 2010)

*مش ممكن موضوع تحفة بجد
متشكرين لتعبك​*


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _تحفة بجد كلهم_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 


:download:

ربنا يخليك SALVATION;
شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *شكلهم تحفة وتعليقات كلها روعة*​


 

 :download:

شكرا د/جوجو
مبسوطة انهم عجبوك


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يلهوى بجد موتونى من الضحك تسلم ايدك ياقمر ​*


 

:download:

ههههههههههه
شكرا انجى مبسوطة انها عجبتك يا امورة


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

كوك قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> 
> *الله عليك يا واد تستاهل *
> *التقيم *
> ...


 
:download:

مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك كوك 
ومتشكرة جدا على تقييمك الجميل 

بس انا مش واد انا بنت 
وعارفة ان اسمى لا يوضح نوعى 

هههههههههههه

*اختك* asmicheal


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

دائما مميزة

هههههههههههههههههه

خذي ها التقييم 

مش ها علق اكثرررررررررررر


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*الصور من النت *
*والتعليقات من عندى*

*يا رب تعجبكم *

*:download:*

*بالية بحيرة الكور*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*




*





*لو راجل شوطها*

*



*



*اكروبات صينية *

*علشان ما تقولش حرمناك من حاجة *
*ههههههههههه*



*



*






*انا مش مبسوط كدة *
*انا مش مرتاح كدة *

*ههههههههههههههههههه*


*



*






*ومن الحب ما كسر *

*ههههههههههههههه*


*



*






*هييييييييييييييييية *
*فرافيرو *

*



*







*طيور الظلام *


*



*




*الدايت الجديد *


*كل*



*



*





*:download:*


​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*انا مخنوق منك *
*ازعة كدة وخيلتنى *


*



*



*اعترض بقى*

*



*



*بريك دانس*


*



*



*الوحيدة اللى فيهم  فاهمة نظام اللعب *

*فى يومك اللى مش فايت دة *

*



*



*لية كدة يا امينة*


*



*


*بدل ما نخسر ونتحدف بالطوب *

*ماس كهربائى *

*



*



*كمان لفة *

*



*
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
عسل عسل عسل بجد
ميرسى يا قمره​*


----------



## asmicheal (28 يناير 2010)

*عليك  واحد*

*ههههههههههه*

*



*




*فية فراخ ف الجمعية ؟؟؟*


*



*




*



*



*مع شوية اعتناء *
*وسقى يوم بعد يوم *
*هتطرح فوووووووووووووووووووول*


*



*





*ماليش دعوة دى بتاعتى*

*



*




*



*






*:download:*


*تابعوا لو حبيتم *

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic servant (29 يناير 2010)

صور روعة


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2010)

*مجهود جميل


روووعه

شكرا*





​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه واللهى انتى سكر وعسل


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_عسسسسل بجد كلهم حلوين_
_يفطسوا من الضحك_
_ثانكس يا قمر_
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه

روعه جا جدا 

مجهو جميل

شكرا



​*


----------

